# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Primeros pasos de la Unión Europea de la Energía

## Jonasino

> La Comisión Europea ha presentado su Programa de trabajo para 2015, en el que expone las medidas que la Comisión propone adoptar a lo largo de los doce próximos meses para para fomentar el empleo, el crecimiento y la inversión.
> 
> El Programa de trabajo de la Comisión para 2015 establece 23 nuevas iniciativas propuestas por la Comisión Juncker, siguiendo las orientaciones políticas presentadas al Parlamento Europeo y 80 propuestas existentes que la Comisión propone retirar o modificar por razones políticas o técnicas.
> 
> En el plano energético, la Comisión Europea se comprometió a presentar en 2015 los primeros pasos hacia una Unión Europea de la Energía para garantizar la seguridad del abastecimiento energético, integrar en mayor medida los mercados nacionales de la energía, disminuir la demanda europea de energía y descarbonizar el mix energético.
> 
> Los objetivos de la creación de esta Unión Europea de la Energía consisten en agrupar los recursos, conectar las redes y negociar con países no comunitarios. Junto a ello, se busca la diversificación de las fuentes de energía para modificar los canales de suministro si el coste financiero o político de la importación fuese demasiado alto. También busca ayudar a los Estados miembros a ser menos dependientes de las importaciones de materias primas energéticas y conseguir que la UE sea el número uno en energías renovables y en la lucha contra el cambio climático.
> 
> Para el Presidente Jean-Claude Juncker, en el tema energético "necesitamos unir nuestros recursos, combinar nuestras infraestructuras y unir nuestro poder de negociación con terceros países". En su opinión, Europa depende demasiado de las importaciones de combustibles y gas. Es necesario reducir esta dependencia, manteniendo el mercado energético abierto a los países no pertenecientes a la UE y limitando el impacto del cambio climático.


http://ec.europa.eu/priorities/energ...n/index_en.htm

Fuente: http://www.yosoynuclear.org/index.ph...:info&Itemid=3

----------


## F. Lázaro

> conseguir que la UE sea el número uno en energías renovables y en la lucha contra el cambio climático.


Espero que noo haciendo las mismas barbaridades que se hicieron aquí, con esas salvajes primas que ahora nos toca pagar a todos.

¿Renovables? Por supuesto, pero que compitan con el resto de energías, no que tengan que ser utilizadas por decreto.

----------

Jonasino (13-abr-2015)

----------

